# Nephews first time in snow



## Rbrooks84 (Sep 6, 2018)

This past weekend I took my nephew to Mammoth for his first time in the snow. He's a big fan of my model 3, and when it started snowing he was mesmerized by snow falling on the my sunroof... he didnt even want to use his ipad he just wanted to stare at it. When we got out I showed him all the pretty colors on top and he asked me if i would give him this car when he turned 18... it was the cutest thing ever.


----------

